# 

## zaratushtra

,  ,        ,        ,        ,               ,    80-   , :

   2     5000.  . 
1      .

  :
-    
-       

     10000 .,    .

            :
1)    (6%),     ,      2011   3 . 2011.      /  
2)            
3)  ,    ,     ,      ,     , ,  ,     :Smilie: 

                 , .. 5000.

    :

8075 -   
7550 -   

            ,     


    -        ,    ,       ,         ,            ,           ,    ,   .

,     80-      ,            ,          . .

----------


## mvf

?      .

----------


## zaratushtra

*mvf*,       ,     ,   ,   ,                            ,        -  ?

           -    ,     -  ,         ,              ?

----------


## mvf

..   ?  - :

81 - 75 ::   
75 - 50 :: 
75 - 81 ::  
50 - 75 :: 
80 - 80 ::

----------


## zaratushtra

> ..   ?  - :
> 
> 75 - 81 ::  
> 50 - 75 ::


  ,    ,   ?        ,        ,,     ,   ,   .        - ,       ,   :

81 - 75 ::   
75 - 50 :: 
75 - 81 ::  
84(83) - 75 ::  
80 - 80 ::

----------

> 


 ...

----------


## zaratushtra

> ...


      ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


     ,   ,       ?    ,  ,    - .

----------


## zaratushtra

,   10.11.2011? 

  ,     30.12.2011       (   )       2011        ?  

           ,    ,        ,     ?

----------

. 23   :
6.1.            26        .     ,      ,        ,           ,        ,                              .
                                 ,                .

----------


## zaratushtra

3 . 2011  .   ,     3 .  ?    ?     .    ?

       ,       ,       ,

----------

,   -     .       ?

----------


## zaratushtra

10.11.2011

----------


## zaratushtra

**,   ,   :Dezl:  :Dezl:  

  :     ,  80-      ,      ,  :

7550 -      
8475 -    
8080 - 

81 -        -,  75  80.

----------

)  -   ...

             .          .              ,    . ,   .       ,         ,  .
   ,       .

. 81  .       ""   80-.

10.11 81 75         30.09
   75 50/51/...  ,  ,  .

      ,    -    80    -   81 (    )    ,          .

   -     50/51 81 
50/51 91     .      ,    91- - 83-,          ,       .    -  .
  80/ 80/

----------


## Larky

> ,    ,   ?


          ...     ,      ,        ...           -      ,  ,      ...

----------

.         .  ,      -   .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,  !

    30.09  4000 .,    3       (   ) - 2000 .     (),      ,   8000.  - 4000 .

     ,   5000.,      5091 -    1000.,         4000.,     - ?

    ,          ,      (5081)        ,     ,      ?

----------

. *zaratushtra*,          ?            6% , ?
    6%    .    .   ,          .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,     (**),   ,  ,        10 000.,    -     ,   1 000. (5091)  .  - 60.       :Smilie:                 .

----------

,   6%   ,       .       4000 . 240  ,   ,   .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,      ?

----------

,     . 
     :      , ,       ,       .

----------

> **,  !
> 
>     30.09  4000 .,    3       (   ) - 2000 .     (),      ,   8000.  - 4000 .
> 
>      ,   5000.,      5091 -    1000.,         4000.,     - ?
> 
>     ,          ,      (5081)        ,     ,      ?


,    ?    30.09.
   ,     1000      .
- "" -  ,  ,   .   - .  ,  , -  .          ,    ,    .

      ?  ,     -  -?

----------


## zaratushtra

9  2011.  .

     ,        ,           ,    ,        ...

----------

!      ?    ?    ,      .
2000 -      ,  ?

    ,   ""    .    ,   ,    ...

----------


## zaratushtra

,            ,           :Smilie:       ?

     (  23.09.2011.),    0,25 .  2000.  , - 1700   ,    ..    ..      

  ,          

  : "... ,   ....             ...             

   ,     ,       () 4  () ,        (          ),  3 :

1) :      
:                ,         ,      50%   5000 .  .           .

2) :      
:      ,   ,    - ,      

3) :  .       .     
:  .   (   . )

----------

,      -     ,  .         ,     4000.

 . ,  .  ,    . 24 .            -       .  -  . ,             .

      , 
 91  81  (             )
80 80 

  ,       ...

        .

----------


## zaratushtra

4    ,     4000.

      ,  -  ?    -    ,      ,               .

----------

,   ...      .
       "       " -   .

----------


## Larky

> .


   ,          ,     ""...    ""  "",        ...   



> 26        .


    ,       ...   ,       ,     ,      ...  :Smilie:            ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

!

, ,      .
 : =12 . =1129000,00
    =112900,00
 =1200,00 ( ).
        .
  :
81-75( )-112900.00 (  ???)
75(.)-81-112900,00 (    -  ?)
84-75 -112900.00 (  -       ) -   ???   ,   84,   ,          ,   ?
   ,    .
,         . ,   -   . , ,  !!!

----------

> ,          ,     ""...    ""  "",        ...   
>     ,       ...   ,       ,     ,      ...            ,     ...


  ,        , ,    .       ,    .

----------


## cleose

> !
> 
> , ,      .
>  : =12 . =1129000,00
>     =112900,00
>  =1200,00 ( ).
>         .
>   :
> 81-75( )-112900.00 (  ???)
> ...


 ,      ,    (60  40%) ,  ,   ....    ,   .

----------


## zaratushtra

81-     ,     .

      ,         1 8.2:

7550 -     
99.0975 -     ( ()) -  
80.09.80.09 -         -  


            !!!

----------


## ya-natalka

.
  07.03.2012. 2 ,  20000,00 . 20.04.2012.   .    ,   .   50000,00 ,   50%.
:
81 75 ()
75 51
75 () 81
 80  80 ( )
?    ?        84 ,    99.
     99.09 75 -    ,       ...

----------


## ..

,       :
81-75      ,
80-80  ,
91-81       (   ,   ,      ).      .

----------

,    ,   (50/50),     ,   .            - 5000,   10 000.

----------

.

----------


## .



----------

., .
            ? 
            .      ,      ,          5000 .     .

          5000  ( 75-  51 -5000 ( )),     ? (  50 -  75 - 5000    )

  .

----------


## .

**,   .     ,    
    ,

----------

. ,       ,       , ,        5000 .
   - (    ) ,       5000 .

,            ?

----------

> . ,       ,       , ,        5000 .
>    - (    ) ,       5000 .
> 
> ,            ?


     .    -   -     .

----------

> .    -   -     .


    . ,     5000 . 

--   3-  .

----------

,
  .

.   , 
        ,         . ()

     (   - ,  3-        5     )   3-     .

   ,    ,      .

      ,    ?            .

----------


## .

**,          , ..

----------

.,
      .       .     .       (  ,  3-  ,      .) 
    ?    ?

----------


## zaratushtra

**,      /  ?
     .

      (    -  -    )        -    ,     (  )

----------

,    .    .   ?    ?   ?  ?
 -   , , ,           .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,     ,        ,           ,   , -       "....   -    ,    ,

----------

zaratushtra, 
  ,     . .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,   ,         ,

----------

,      -    .   .       .   -   -      ?

----------


## zaratushtra

**,   ,        .
     ,                 .            .

----------


## zaratushtra

,     ,         ,    ,   ,        .             .

----------

1.     (1.    , 2.  , 3.    , 4.    )        .

       .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,      :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

,     3-  (  )

----------


## zaratushtra

**,       ,     ,       (  ),        ,                  : "       -   -"

----------

.
     ,    2,           .       ,     2 (50/50). 
       .

    .

----------

,

 3 , 1  (  )        (  1998 ).  12000.     500 000.

,
     435000    13 % 65000.
 3996 (,    )  ?

----------

-.      100    ,          100 .,             100 .   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     . :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------


## zaratushtra

**,    ,

----------

1.           100 .       100 .         100 .,             100 .   .    .     .

----------


## zaratushtra

**,    ,   ,   :Smilie:

----------

:
58 51        90 .
91 58        100 .
  ???????????????????

  :
51 66   100 .

      ???????????????????

----------

?       .      . 
       ,  ,    . 90 . - ?

----------

76 91

----------


## zaratushtra

**,     ""   : "          100 ." -  ?

----------

2010       .    2012   .      .

----------

2010      
58 51
 2012.
91 58,
76 91
.....76 

    ,    ,      .        100%,  90%.

----------


## zaratushtra

**,    :

1)           100 .  ..   58          - 100 .

2)       100 .  5166 - 100 .   

3)         100 .,       ,        66-, 6666 - 100 .,    6676 -     

4)            100 . 7658 - 100 .,       

5)   ,    76-   : 7676 - 100 .

  ,       :Smilie:  
!!!

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,              ?

----------

,            :
,  6%, .    ,  10000, 3  -   1 - 5000,00,  2 - 3000,00,  3 - 2000,00.
 3   ,      15200,00
 81   75  - 15200,00 -        3
 75   68/  - 1976,00 -    
 75   50 - 13224,00 -   3   

 1    3    15200,00
 75   91/1  - 15200,00 -  
 91/2   81 -   - 
 51   75 -  -   1
 80  3    1 - 2000,00 -     

     6% - 15200,00*6%=912,00

  ?

----------


## Antonina Iv

, , .
    3 : 1 . =60% =6000 .  2 . =40% =4000 .. .      .  20%  .
      ?

----------


## ..

> ?


80/80

----------



----------

